# Show us your hole



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

hows your cave this winter?:thumbsup: trying to upload a garage image:madman: Can't up load the little file from my phone and don't have an image resizer on this crappy computer so you'll just have to imagine a picture of my bike shop in the garage.....isn't it stunning?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Not much to look at...

the workbench is picture when it was first built. this winter it's buried beneath tools, parts, and tool, parts.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

We just finally got our garage organized in our new apartment. Before we moved into this apartment all our bikes lived in a spare room.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine is censored.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

With these bikes out of the "bike room"









I still had these inside

















Also a couple more bikes in the garage and in the homeland... Yes, they all get ridden... and Yes, I know I have a problem...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> Yes, I know I have a problem...


Yeah - a storage problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

zzsean said:


> We just finally got our garage organized in our new apartment. Before we moved into this apartment all our bikes lived in a spare room.


Let me guess, the kayaks are up on the ceiling, right?


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

formica said:


> Let me guess, the kayaks are up on the ceiling, right?


heh, nope. I am a one obsession at a time person. It was climbing for about 12 years, now it is mountain biking for the past 5-6 years. Kayaks have tempted me sorely the past few springs but I have resisted.

So now the Ice Climbing gear gets used in the deep of winter when it is too tedious to fight the ski traffic and drive to Moab and to wet to ride locally.


----------



## KaizerSozay (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow! I am impressed and bit green with envy. You all have a lot of bikes.

I recently parted with my first mountain bike. Kinda wish I woulda kept it. This inspires me to never part with a bike again. Lol.

Nice collections!


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*sick*



zzsean said:


> We just finally got our garage organized in our new apartment. Before we moved into this apartment all our bikes lived in a spare room.
> 
> View attachment 324402
> 
> ...


/drool

got a large i can borrow/keep


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

*i did some upgrades to the basement shop this winter*

main view with way more light
tossed in a bigger bench
orginized the small parts
cleared out the inside storage
the rubber lounge holds far too many tires. more in the garage too.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

old frames
old bikes. about 1/3 of this space is now wheels.
more rubber
2 of the primary rides
shop security


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

and a new use for old parts; the pull-a-ma-jig light switch.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Padre said:


> Not much to look at...
> 
> the workbench is picture when it was first built. this winter it's buried beneath tools, parts, and tool, parts.


Nice!

Any fork issues create with hanging your bikes up like that? I've been thinking of doing the same thing in my garage.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

joltz said:


> Nice!
> 
> Any fork issues create with hanging your bikes up like that? I've been thinking of doing the same thing in my garage.


My WhiteBrothers IMV fork came with instructions not to hang ...The Reba's need a few cycles to get the PopLock fully functional again, but no issues.


----------



## Dave. (Apr 12, 2004)

screamingbunny said:


> Show us your hole ... hows your cave this winter?


Dang bunny ... can we agree to just call it a garage? 

Anyways, I got one of those garage things. 7 bikes, 2 kayaks, beer fridge and the usual garage stuff. Oh yeah, 1 car too. I've got 2 things to hold bikes with; a post mounted to ceiling/floor with 4 bike holders and one of those rolling things that can hold 4 bikes. BTW, the Niner is almost always inside the house (too valuable to leave out there).


----------



## Chapin (Jul 26, 2006)

wow! nice caves!


----------



## kiwimtber (Mar 23, 2006)

Old photos but here is 'our' bike cave...

Around 150 bikes...

Coilers, Howlers, Hosses, Cowans/Roasts, Stabs....

Plus the bling plays bikes.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

*old garage*

Gone are both ybb's in are Vamoots, RX-ti 29er and Mooto X with sliders.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of shots of mine.


----------



## vitale232 (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow,,, those are some impressive garages. My one bike currently sits in my dorm room. But if all goes well I too will have a nice little bike collection/workshop one day


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

cactuscorn said:


> ....
> old bikes....


Do I see a big owie on one of those?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

cactuscorn said:


> and a new use for old parts; the pull-a-ma-jig light switch.


Who let you out of the Turner forum? I thought there was a restraining order or something?


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

*Before*


















*After*


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

No garage for this apartment dwelling bike rider. All the bikes live in a ginormous coat closet. Tires live in a nook in the back of the closet that I couldn't crawl in to snap a picture and one of my two closets closets contains the rest of my bicycle/outdoor sundries. My pad has the strangest layout ever but it seems to work well for someone with too much stuff.

I've often debated dragging up all of my old race bikes and extra drivetrains worth of parts from my parents basement to tinker with but I don't think my roommate can handle our apartment looking anymore like a garage than it already does.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

you people with clean garages disgust me.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

since been organized a little better


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

I keep waiting for this thread to live up to the title...


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

kitchenware said:


> I keep waiting for this thread to live up to the title...


Imagine if Pete were still here


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

Hollis said:


> Imagine if Pete was still here


One could only wish... I suppose Pete outgrew the internet? I dunno, I don't cruise over to the Passion forum very often.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*My cave*

Pretty sweet how we can only upload 300kb pics........

so here is a link to my pics

http://gvsu.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2175796&l=2b36b&id=22420908


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

mine chill in my bedroom with me










old pic ... i sold both of those bikes and now my singlespeed hangs up top and my 06 enduro is on the ground.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

kitchenware said:


> One could only wish... I suppose Pete outgrew the internet? I dunno, I don't cruise over to the Passion forum very often.


he was banned if i recall ... good riddance too all the guy ever did was flame people and never contributed anything useful to this board.


----------



## kitchenware (Jan 13, 2004)

bobsyouruncle said:


> Melt, that's simply a lie (on many levels) and if you had half a clue you would be able to understand that.
> 
> Since you don't have anywhere near half a clue, you continue to be stuck, drowning in a sea of your own confusion.


haha, hell yeah!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

wow.. nice caves! I hope I have a nice one when I have a house


----------



## COburns (Feb 14, 2007)

*The best place in my place.*

Ah the best place in my house! From stand to right. Yeti ARC - X, Voodoo WANG SS, Starship Orbea (Wife), Yeti 575 07 Enduro, Giant TCR Advanced Team, and My old 07 Enduro Pro 575 (since replaced with an O8).


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm too embarrassed to take a picture. We just moved, to a snowy climate no less so on top of all my crap, both cars are living in there along with all the boxes that the moving company has to come pick up. It's too damn cold to organize. I'll get to it in the spring.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

These pictures were taken a while back, so many of the bikes have changed, but the garage remains the same. A bit messier, though.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

bobsyouruncle said:


> Rich has plenty of material if he really wanted to "show his hole."
> 
> One of many and perhaps the most tasty (IMO of course):


hahahahahha GOATSE


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

djcrb9 said:


> These pictures were taken a while back, so many of the bikes have changed, but the garage remains the same. A bit messier, though.


Your garage gives me a fuzzy feeling in my stomach


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

djcrb9 said:


> These pictures were taken a while back, so many of the bikes have changed, but the garage remains the same. A bit messier, though.


wow, that is a sweet setup. good stuff man!


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

my most important wall...


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

wow I am afriad to post my little itty bitty cave. everybody has like the playboy mansion of bike caves and i have the little kids cave.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

RatchAttack said:


> wow, that is a sweet setup. good stuff man!


Hey, thanks. Once i get it cleaned up again i'll take another pic. All the bikes have changed, but i do love my garage!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow, there are a lot of really nice bike spaces being posted! 

My MTB is currently leaning against a snow blower, and has not been used since 2007.


----------



## Schultz29 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's a few pics of my winter sanctuary. Believe it or not I just cleaned up the place.

Workbench









Entertainment Center









Refreshment Center









Dojo









Rolling Stock


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

New look on mine.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

someone likes Ti


----------



## chromejesus (Jan 23, 2008)

Not as big as some of the bike caves on display, but it works for me. The bike cave also doubles as my girlfriends graphic design room.


----------



## Bob Goatse (Sep 4, 2008)

lidarman said:


> Mine is censored.


Mine too


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*It's alive*

cool to see this thread back, finally got the computer working and since I started this heres my Hole


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice chandelier


----------



## coffeegeek2112 (Mar 2, 2007)

zzsean said:


> heh, nope. I am a one obsession at a time person. It was climbing for about 12 years, now it is mountain biking for the past 5-6 years. Kayaks have tempted me sorely the past few springs but I have resisted.
> 
> So now the Ice Climbing gear gets used in the deep of winter when it is too tedious to fight the ski traffic and drive to Moab and to wet to ride locally.


No kids?


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

i can't wait to build my new cave! we are buying a house with a nice open basement that will have a large workshop in it ASAP :thumbsup:

...hopefully a fridge too


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

scrublover said:


>


Scrub, I'm liking the South Park quote in your sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

I pretty much have a blank canvas at the moment. Unfinished basement of a house we moved in to a few months ago. This thread is definitely giving me some good ideas on how to build my man cave.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Padre said:


> Scrub, I'm liking the South Park quote in your sig. :thumbsup:


hee! i loved those episodes.


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's mine.......think it might be missing a couple of bikes tho......stand is set up when car not parked.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

wow. I think you guys have a problem. 

of course, you would say the same thing if I showed you my fishing gear and kayaks.


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

My contribution to the thread. Most of my house is the "bike room".


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

*His & Hers*

yes, I married her...(in September in the middle of a mtb & kayak trip in Lake Tahoe on top of a fire lookout!


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

*link not working*



coachjon said:


> Pretty sweet how we can only upload 300kb pics........
> 
> so here is a link to my pics
> 
> http://gvsu.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2175796&l=2b36b&id=22420908


non working link


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

great thread
I like to see all the ways people figure out to use their space. Especially when they come up with clever tool benches and storage tricks.

more pics please.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

finally got my basement all set up! just need a few more things...most notably a bike vise mounted to the bench


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

twowheelfunman said:


> yes, I married her...(in September in the middle of a mtb & kayak trip in Lake Tahoe on top of a fire lookout!


Wow... I thought I had a messy garage!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

We have a 60 deep x50 wide x60 tall barn, 3 bays, 6 seperate areas. 1 is a dedicated work shop, which is where our daily bikes tend to spend most of their time its really not that big of a space, and my jeep is parked in there right now getting a 4 inch lift, so I will post photos later. Nothing compared to what some of you guys are working with. Time to convince the hubby that we need a bigger bike shop.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm mainly a motohead but recently back into cycling....see it hanging in the corner.


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice supermotos ^^


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Cult of the 610 goose?


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

equinox said:


> Cult of the 610 goose?


Damn, busted. :madman: You a 610-er?


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

too bad the lynskey isn't mine, but aside from the Moser (wifes) the rest are :thumbsup:


----------



## dfess1 (Jan 26, 2009)

DirtyGoose said:


> I'm mainly a motohead but recently back into cycling....see it hanging in the corner.


minus the moto's, this is what mine looks like. More woodworking tools taking up space though.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

DirtyGoose said:


> Damn, busted. :madman: You a 610-er?


Nah old skool 570...Nox


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

coachjon said:


> finally got my basement all set up! just need a few more things...most notably a bike vise mounted to the bench


Nice work, looks good! I think I have that same chair...


----------



## TiRyder (Mar 8, 2005)

coachjon said:


> finally got my basement all set up! just need a few more things...most notably a bike vise mounted to the bench


Thats a nice setup with a lot of room to grow.

And hey - At least you already have the pencil sharpener mounted!!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

flipnidaho said:


> With these bikes out of the "bike room"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem? What problem! You are my hero! :thumbsup:

Now I feel no guilt about getting an XTC 29 er after I pay off my FCR roadie.....


----------



## flyfat (Jun 8, 2004)

*From way outfield*

Given your monstrous collection of vintage gear. And forgive the internet barge in here. But would you have a working 80ml max fork with a 1" steerer that you would be willing to part with? I still love and ride my old Breezer, but would love a fork on front again - used to have an old Judy - but it is dead long ago.

Back to lurking.

FF



flipnidaho said:


> With these bikes out of the "bike room"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

amazing stuff


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

*It's everything my livingroom is not*


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Number seven from left has a flat !!


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*OK, I'll play along too.*

Here's an outside shot, then a cruddy photochopped panoramic of the inside.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok, now you're just getting fancy. Not only do you have a shed dedicated to a bike shrine, but a camera that does melds several shots into a panorama. 

That's my way of saying I'm jealous. Jealous of all you guys in this thread. I really need to get started on a tool collection.


----------



## chromejesus (Jan 23, 2008)

Posted a while back but since then I have made a few additions and adjustments. Moved some shelves in, installed a pegboard, and the newest addition is a Sovereign.


----------



## BrennMan (Nov 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Arby (Sep 2, 2004)

Arby's bike room:


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Where I go to tinker


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

my problems.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Those Oakley display cabinets are bad ass!


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Dugg-E (Jul 9, 2009)

dog looks hungry...


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*heres mine*

Heres my humble garage/workshop


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Im not quite sure how to take the question??


----------



## ArmedMonk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Okay........I'll play*

Here is my humble offering:thumbsup:


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

I like the keep your bike [email protected] on that side of the yellow stripe pic. My wife would approve.  Now that the kid just got her 3rd 2 wheeler and refuses to part with any, including her trike, I think the wife has possibly given up getting a car back in the garage.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, here’s mine in the un-refinished basement (we’ve been redoing the upstairs). It’s even equipped with it’s own (real) 50’s gas pump. Once the upstairs is done I have big plans for my game/bike room. That’s much later though.

Bikes from top left to bottom right are; Bianchi L’una road bike, Salsa El Santo mtb, Dekerf Team ST mtb, Surly Cross Check which is both commuter and CX (so easily converted) and lastly is my wife’s Rocky Mountain Hammer Race mtb. 

It’s a nice warm, dry and secure spot to store and work on them. I hate the 70’s décor though. Not pictured are my tools and gear and stuff but it's all down there.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

Ska,
Love the ESSO gas pump!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

cort said:


> Ska,
> Love the ESSO gas pump!


Thanks! Yeah, it was a gift from my dad a while back for my 30th birthday. He used to restore and show antique cars, gas pumps, juke boxes etc. but has slowed down with that stuff since his heart started giving him problems. He still does it, just not as much. I love that pump as well. I was pretty stoked. If you're a music guy like me, you should see the wicked 40's era original wooden Wurlitzer jukebox in his basement. It's sick. Complete with fully functioning internal bubble tubes and changing neon lights. It's a beauty and sounds stellar for its age. I wish THAT was in my cave.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

For all of you posting that goatse business: you guys are sick. I bet you ride 29ers.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll play along...


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*Stool in my hole*

figured I'd show everyone the stool I keep in my hole


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Many of the bikes are different now...*

...but the hole remains the same. Large and cold.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Man I'm jealous of you guys. All I have is a small table and a humble Park Tool bike repair stand


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

JMH said:


> ...but the hole remains the same. Large and cold.


garage door doesn't get opened very often, does it?


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

*My mobile office*

I will post photos of my "bike shop" when I return home in April. AZ is much warmer than CO right now. Here is my van loaded with Enduro SL, Canfield Bros F1 Jedi, KX450F, 4 wheel sets, ultimate stand and boxes of spare parts.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

screamingbunny said:


> figured I'd show everyone the stool I keep in my hole


Ha.... nice...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

fastale said:


> garage door doesn't get opened very often, does it?


Heh. Nope. And that's the back garage door, the front (main) garage door leads out to the pumptrack. :thumbsup:


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)

*small pic*

here's just a small piece of the stool, you know like a stool sample


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

screamingbunny said:


> here's just a small piece of the stool, you know like a stool sample


bwahahahaha ....Classic


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Late-ish response bump here, but it's to garner some ideas. Maybe.









Six bikes here, one more out on the back deck - the daily driver.

One car garage. Expanding from that is not an option. Also have an internal and external accessed basement, but it has a fairly low ceiling, and the external access is a pain-in-the-ass bulkhead. My main goal is to ensure the garage can have a car in it if need be. We don't park a car there under normal circumstances, but I want to preserve the option for when lots of people are coming over, or when the weather is _really_ crap. Mostly for my spousal unit. I only work three nights a week, and usually ride to work anyhow, so having to scrape ice and snow off my car is not a big deal. Not really for her either, but again, I just want to have the option.









So. Bikes low enough to grab easily, high enough to not impede movement and parking. 
I've got fairly high ceiling in here. Plan is to do shelving as the little bit in the picture, but all the way round, letting us get more stuff up high. Soon as the snow is melted/ground is dry enough, I plan to do a small shed out back to get the yard destruction implements out of the way. That'll free up some space. This is more or less the way we got the place. I plan to do the shelving with a bit more support than what is in there now...









Things will get up on the pegboard eventually, the most used items in general. There is 18" of free width to play with from the wall to the door opening. I'm digging the idea of making a shelf unit with a table top to sit just under the pegboard. 18" width, like a drop leaf table - another 16" of top that could fold down/out when needed. Shelves underneath. Won't take up car room, but would give me much needed work table type space. Would be a tight squeeze, but would still allow doors to open enough to ooze into the passenger and driver sides.

I'm thinking of dropping some supports from the rafters to allow for some more high up flat storage as well, just more for little used, but not wanting to get rid of stuff.

Other thoughts or ideas?


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Hollis said:


> Imagine if Pete were still here


Old Pete's still around, he's going by "Itchy the Clown" now. Still around, still posting , still annoying.


----------



## Itchy The Clown (Feb 22, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Old Pete's still around, he's going by "Itchy the Clown" now. Still around, still posting , still annoying.


Wow. You've really been working that search haven't you cupcake?

Way to respond to a three year old post brainiac!

p.s. Of course I'm still around dimwit. I never left.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Mine is censored.


lol


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Itchy The Clown said:


> Wow. You've really been working that search haven't you cupcake?
> 
> Way to respond to a three year old post brainiac!
> 
> p.s. Of course I'm still around dimwit. I never left.


Ha, see what I mean, just in time Petey. Thanks for proving my point. I'm glad you never left though. Every forum needs a belligerent prick to keep it entertaining and you fill that roll so well.


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

This has been posted before in another thread, but I'll share anyway:









I should take a new shot though, some things have changed... Princess no longer has her training wheels. Pumpkin no longer has the kickstand and is cranking her gears in anticipation of a new saddle looming on the horizon. Usually Pumpkin is leaning against Princess on the back of the KIA bumper.


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine..


----------



## smedly_whiplash (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

smedly_whiplash said:


> Here's mine


Cool picture :thumbsup:


----------



## Fullsailbiker (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll play. Great thread. I have a bigger rug in there now and a real bike stand but progress is slow in my..... hole.


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)

MTBkitty said:


>


Bikes behind cars - I know how this story ends


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)

coachjon said:


>


This is soooo clean. I think mine looked like this once. It'll never last...


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Philly row-homes make for the best "man holes"










































My hole is smaller than it looks :nonod:


----------



## Seriously_tho (Mar 7, 2011)

geoffss said:


>


Looks like Al Qieda could be hiding here


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

hole & hovel - need a bike room or cave


----------



## tyler243 (Oct 28, 2009)

geoffss said:


> Philly row-homes make for the best "man holes"


how did you manage to get those bikes down there?


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

tyler243 said:


> how did you manage to get those bikes down there?


it's a simple witch's brew really, from centuries long past...

-a few rat tails
-some paprika
-one dead spider
-one dehydrated snowflake

mix all together in the big black pot of concoction, and presto, teleported bikes!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

salimoneus said:


> it's a simple witch's brew really, from centuries long past...
> 
> -a few rat tails
> -some paprika
> ...


Does it keep in a zip-locked bag? Just thinking such a mix might come in useful on days the lift queue is really long.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

*well, I thought I already posted these...*









By aa1duff at 2011-03-06









my work hole 

















my grocery getter in the last pick.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

My favorite part of the house:


man cave by fnagrom, on Flickr

It's not always that messy.

Some older pics.

Morgan


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*My first shop.*

Just moved, happy to no longer be wrenching in the living room!


----------



## Aercore (Jan 25, 2011)

*mine*

I've had my garage for approx a year now, there wasn't anything there when I started - decent progress so far. Will paint the walls someday....

This thread rocks, glad someone resurrected it. Wife's bike is the Cannondale, mine is the Giant - although based on some of the pictures in here, I need at least 4 or 5 more bikes


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

from the door

from the back corner

one more


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

geoffss said:


> Philly row-homes make for the best "man holes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the lotion in the basket.


----------



## NashVis (Jun 19, 2009)

coachjon said:


> finally got my basement all set up! just need a few more things...most notably a bike vise mounted to the bench


Must be a fellow Michigan man - I spy a few of my favorites from Bells on top of your shelf.


----------



## wimtb (Feb 12, 2010)

Storage room in basment set up for Wisconsin winter tinkering.
Yellow wall with tools on hinges that opens to wood storage rack behind.


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's mine, posted before in the tool forum:


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Mountain Medic said:


>


Nice! Big dummy pulling a chariot. I've got the same setup.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

120 said:


> Here's mine, posted before in the tool forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

Ruh-roh..


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool idea for a thread.

A single car garage, but cars are not allowed.
The light is pretty bad today...some snow...yeah, April fools!

Right Wall...the start of the workbench.









The tools and workbench









Back Wall... more tools and working space


















Fun things to ride. 1964 Vespa GL 150cc and "The Beast."









Overall view looking in.









Your bike sucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

One day...


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

We work with what we have! Just straightened all this up last week. Notice that unlike many of you, I have only one bike and one lonely spare tire. Hope to add to it all soon!


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jeez, people are rich! I have 2 bikes, a trek im trying to sell for $250 and a marin 29er I paid $400 for used. And I ride almost every day!


----------

